# how do you pick up yours??



## bruty2fruity (Aug 7, 2006)

right the whole idea behind me getting mantids was to conquer my fear of insects and have a cool pet. this has worked to a degree but i still dont like holding adult females in particular.

to get mine out of the tank i usually stick my hand in and coax them onto my hand. some pix i have seen peple actually grabbing the mantid. is there a right or wrong way?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 7, 2006)

Most mantids do not like to be handled. I don't pick them up using my hand unless it is really necessary. When moving mantis to another place, find a twig and hold it upright in front of the mantis, usually they will crawl up to the stick, most mantis attacked when they are startled by sudden contact and easily stress up, so gently coax them into climbing up the wood.


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 7, 2006)

i've never held mu adults but whenever i have held a nymph i have put my hand next to them and often they just climb on also if you just touch them (not push just touch) from the side or behind this can encourage them to move in the direction required

i would never grab a mantis to pick it up i have read that they dont like it, if theydidn't feel like it i would try again another time till they decide to step on


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

They don't like to be grabbed. I let them crawl onto my and or I bring my hand flat under them where they have to get on. I rarely handle mine though. To me they are more of a look don't touch kinda "pet".


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 7, 2006)

i do agree, but when you have to take them out to clean there cages, or when one crafty male escapes etc. i dont handle them because of the stress reason. its just for mating etc


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

Mating and cage cleaning is usually only reason mine come out.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 7, 2006)

If you HAVE to pick the mantis up I pick them up where there wings would be conected to the body (pretend with nymphs) ...most of the time the mantis can not grab you.


----------



## nympho (Aug 8, 2006)

if i have to move one, or pick one up i encourage it to walk forward onto something by tickling its bottom with a paint brush :lol: 

i never pick them up by the body as they just grab on to something which could damage their claws


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 8, 2006)

ill use the stick method cheers  

also is there a time period where males are useless during adult hood (breeding)?

thats what i try. ill just use the stick method.

also is there a time where male matids become


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 8, 2006)

i've noticed that if they see they can climb to a higher point that they often do if disturbed. so it's worth trying to dangle something just above them for it to climb onto.

alternatively, i've found that if you lightly touch their abdomen they'll walk forward ( so can be gently maneuvered onto something like your hand). but if you tap it any harder they'll be startled and either go crazy or spin round ready to attack.

i dont believe they actually get stressed, i think they just react to stimuli, not like stressed like a mammal would be anyway (in my opinion). i wouldnt pick them up by grabbing them in any way though


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 8, 2006)

my african female has attacked me...on more than one occasion


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2006)

She was probably trying to defend her territory


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 9, 2006)

i dont blame her, just scared me big time


----------

